# Tarpon Rods



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey guys,

Summer will be here before we know it. I am looking to get into fly fishing for tarpon on the beaches this year. I am looking for advice on what weight to get for my rod. 10wt, 11wt, or 12wt. Also, if you have a preference with fly line.


----------



## IdontknowwhatImdoing (May 20, 2016)

I am also in the same boat. Thinking a faster action 12wt would be best for the beach as the wind is usually present.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I scored a Loomis NRX Pro 1 12wt on clearance when they changed the wrap colors. Its a freakin' canon with the Rio Tarpon line on there. Very happy with it.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

As a first rod I would say Cross Current Pro 1. In an 11 or 12 wt. Won't break the bank and is a work horse. If you have the coin the RL Winston Boron III Plus is an absolute dream to cast. It's a 4 piece but it performs great and won't break (trust me I tried) lines..... I'm partial to Cortland, clean beach water I would say liquid crystal. Good alternative is the 9' clear sink tip which I great for getting the fly a little lower and "into the zone better"

Alonzo.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

11 wt is the perfect rod. Generally more manageable than a 12 . I have a nrx pro 1 - love it. Also threw a scott meridian 12 wt that I thought was great also.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm still a newbie but I'll share my thinking... rod selection boils down to a couple key factors. 'Castabililty' and fighting power. the lighter you go the more you lean toward castability, generally. conversely the heavier you go the more you lean toward fighting power. My tarpon stick is a meridian 12 with scientific anglers mastery grand slam. There are a lot of excellent choices out there though, so try out as many as you can.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a 2 handle 13 wt. Sage II that has plenty of backbone


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

MSG said:


> 11 wt is the perfect rod. Generally more manageable than a 12 . I have a nrx pro 1 - love it. Also threw a scott meridian 12 wt that I thought was great also.


MSG,

Do you mind going further into why the 11wt is more manageable?


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

the 11 is basically a lot lighter and generally less stiff feeling than a 12. Many 12's really feel like a broomstick and will wear you out if casting a lot. In general, 11's are easier to cast all day and still beefy enough for big poons. Of course, the specific 11 or 12 really matters. With the nrx an 11 is plenty strong and durable enough - some other maybe not so much. I get the scott 12 I mentioned really felt light for a 12 - but most fell really stiff and heavy. Just my view, but if at all possible make sure you cast some one piece rods, if you can accommodate a one piece. The nrx 4 piece and pro 1 is very different feeling.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

That's helpful. Do most use 12 wts for heavy wind?


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

in regards to wind, I haven't noticed a huge advantage with a 12 over a 10.. I can cast a 10 way better than a 12..


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Picking up line is also a big factor IMHO...not just casting / distance.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When you think about that first big tarpon rod you might want to remember that quite a few anglers buy one, use it a trip or two then leave in the closet since there's not much use for that "rug-beater" unless you're in big tarpon... Every year I see more than a few relative bargains for entire tarpon setups (and we're talking quality gear....). That's a pretty good alternative until you've done a season or two with a big rod and are certain what you want (and are willing to spend big bucks for). I've had more than one angler aboard with brand new high end gear (four piece rods that went home as five piece rods in need of a warranty replacement...).


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Good advice! You have a good point.

I purchased a new skiff this year and I'm hell bound on beach tarpon on the fly. Most people want me to try it with spinning first. But I rather fly or die trying. There is nothing else out there that compares to throwing the long rod.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I use a 10 for the very calm day's fishing for laid up fish. Other than that I have 11 or 12 wts.


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

The hardy proaxis or the new hardy zephrus 10-12wt are my choice for a tarpon rod,light and almost impossible to break. They are pricey though,if looking a little cheaper the gloomis pro1 is also a bad ass rod.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Flatsaholic said:


> There is nothing else out there that compares to throwing the long rod.


What's your current fly rod arsenal look like? It might help with making a recommendation to know what you already experienced / comfortable with.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I have used 8wt Hardy's and I liked them a lot.

Currently, I am using a TFO BVK 8 wt reel on an TFO Mangrove with SA Saltwater Taper and I have used the Redfish Taper.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Beach tarpon are typically on the larger compared to smaller size.
You don't cast that much when tarpon fishing.....even on a fantastic day.
Go with a 12.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Flatsaholic said:


> Good advice! You have a good point.
> 
> I purchased a new skiff this year and I'm hell bound on beach tarpon on the fly. Most people want me to try it with spinning first. But I rather fly or die trying. There is nothing else out there that compares to throwing the long rod.


I am with you. What's the point if your not using a fly. I am still trying. Get ready for more looking than casting bro


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Flatsaholic said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Summer will be here before we know it. I am looking to get into fly fishing for tarpon on the beaches this year. I am looking for advice on what weight to get for my rod. 10wt, 11wt, or 12wt. Also, if you have a preference with fly line.


Where do you live and where are you planning on tarpon fishing? That'll determine what rod. If you have to travel (w/o your boat) a 1 piece rod is basically out for you. 

I don't recommend going with an ultra fast rod for you. Since you like the TFO Mangroves, for your 1st poon rod, I'd stick with the Mangrove or a good used, reasonably priced 3 or 4 piece rod, since, like the good Capt said above, you may become obsessed with it or you may just give up on it. Those multi-piece rods flex a bit more so they are an easier casting rod. In a heavy rod, you'll really need that going into your 1st several rodeos.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

1pc rods are the ticket if you don't require a 4pc to travel. I need portability so I don't have 1pc rods. That being said, Hardy ProAxis is a tremendous rod with a lot of high profile tourney guys using them. 

You can find them for a good deal on eBay, even on new rods as they're discontinued.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I appreciate the advice guys!

I live in Lakeland and will mainly be fishing Tampa Bay. Sarasota to St Pete. I do like how the Mangrove is real stiff and fast. I tend to find it difficult to cast the real flexible rods that require a long back cast.

Finn, I think I'm leaning towards that rod. Everyone has good things to say and I have thrown Hardy's in the past and liked them. How is the warranty and customer service?


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

the proaxis is a great rod. I don't know what your budget is but the Rise Level and Level X are great rods for the money. Made in the same place as the proaxis


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

also orvis has a deal now where you can trade in a broken orvis rod and get an H2 for $375. I don't love the H2's but they came out with a 1 piece 12 that could be pretty cool


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you can find a discontinued Proaxis or older NRX with the dark wraps snap one up.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Flatsaholic said:


> I appreciate the advice guys!
> 
> I live in Lakeland and will mainly be fishing Tampa Bay. Sarasota to St Pete. I do like how the Mangrove is real stiff and fast. I tend to find it difficult to cast the real flexible rods that require a long back cast.
> 
> Finn, I think I'm leaning towards that rod. Everyone has good things to say and I have thrown Hardy's in the past and liked them. How is the warranty and customer service?


Nor sure most guys would consider the mangrove stiff and fast.. If you like it then great - but something stiffer and faster will throw further than a mangrove


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

MSG,

I like the sound of that.

Cr,

I found a Proaxis new. 1 piece 12wt for $375.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Do any of yall have experience with the St. Croix Legend 12wt?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Flatsaholic,

I live in Lakeland and fly fish for tarpon all over the place.. I've been using Scott STS 11wts. for years and haven't had any issues with the 4 I own.. Scott doesn't make these anymore, but you can find them on ebay if you're patient. They usually sell for $200 to $300 which isn't too bad for a $600 fly rod. I have 2 Abel Super 12x and 2 Galvan Torque T-12's on the rods.. The Galvan reel is usually my "go to" on these setups.. Smooth drag and plenty of power for big tarpon.. 

Anyhow, I highly recommend getting a good used setup and fishing it for a season, before committing big $$$$ for a new rod & reel.

I live in Lakeland and you can cast anyone of my setups at Lake Hollingworth if you want. Text or call me at 581-0072 with any questions you have.

Bob


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Flatsaholic said:


> I found a Proaxis new. 1 piece 12wt for $375.


Winner!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been fly fishing for about 30 years, but I just started chasing tarpon the last few years, a late bloomer I guess. I walked into my local fly shop one day and the owner told me he was pissed off at the Sage rep and all his Sage rods were 50% off, I picked up a Sage 11wt XI2 on closeout and a brand new older Bauer cork drag reel the shop owner had used for demo with Mastery Series Tarpon line. The rod is a rocket and is all I need. It is not like an 8wt that I am going to be casting all day, so I was not to picky about the what quality rod I got as much as I was looking for a good deal on a decent setup. For less than $600 bucks I had a tarpon rod to start chasing the big boys with.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Flatsaholic - I am not a fan of the St. Croix fast rods. They have a feeling of a broomstick. It's been a while since I threw one, but I was never impressed.

In regards to managing wind better with a 12 over an 11. Those rods are close enough where there will not be a notable difference. You'll need to change tactics if the wind is high enough to be a problem. Shorter leader, lighter fly, etc.

Wind can be your friend too - many times poons are pointed into the wind since it will create current that they'll feed into. That allows the angler to use the wind at their back to carry the fly further. I've tarpon fished on super windy days and shot the line over 100' to schools of them, thanks to the wind. That was a 12 weight with an intermediate head. Now setting the hook at that distance isn't ideal, but the point is the wind can make casting easier in certain situations. 

The jump from an 11 to a 12 isn't the same jump in size from a 9 to a 10 - that is a considerable jump in rod diameter. The 9 is more similar to an 8 than it is to a 10. So comparing an 11 to a 12 is more like an 8 to a 9, if that helps. Jumping up to a 13 or 14 is a BIG jump in size. Those rods are for larger blue water fish, like tuna and sails. I wouldn't use anything larger than a 12 for big poons.

The Scott Tidal is a good rod at good price. While I haven't thrown the 11 or 12, I've heard some have and they liked it. Worth taking a look at.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@Flatsaholic - I can't really speak to the Hardy warranty service because I haven't needed it. But I've heard it's good. I'm not a tarpon expert by any stretch but I've managed to hang into some slobs and grab a few in the 120-130 class and the Hardy has been tremendous. I find it to be an excellent all around rod. Plenty of power to bomb out long casts as needed but still soft enough in the tip for chip shots.

@coconutgroves - I have a Scott Tidal in 10wt and I absolutely love it. Probably my favorite all around rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Flatsaholic said:


> I appreciate the advice guys!
> 
> I live in Lakeland and will mainly be fishing Tampa Bay. Sarasota to St Pete. I do like how the Mangrove is real stiff and fast. I tend to find it difficult to cast the real flexible rods that require a long back cast.
> 
> Finn, I think I'm leaning towards that rod. Everyone has good things to say and I have thrown Hardy's in the past and liked them. How is the warranty and customer service?


Wait.... I have a feeling you had a typo there where you said you liked how the Mangrove "*is*" real fast and stiff. I think you meant... _you liked how it "*isn't*" real stiff and fast....
_
Either way, if that is true, I don't think you'll like the 1 piece Proaxis IMO. Its a fast rod. Not trying to discredit the Proaxis. I hope folks here know that I'm a Hardy fan. Just think you may want an easier casting rod unless you are trying to go "all-in!"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Snookdaddy said:


> Flatsaholic,
> 
> I live in Lakeland and fly fish for tarpon all over the place.. I've been using Scott STS 11wts. for years and haven't had any issues with the 4 I own.. Scott doesn't make these anymore, but you can find them on ebay if you're patient. They usually sell for $200 to $300 which isn't too bad for a $600 fly rod. I have 2 Abel Super 12x and 2 Galvan Torque T-12's on the rods.. The Galvan reel is usually my "go to" on these setups.. Smooth drag and plenty of power for big tarpon..
> 
> ...


Flatsaholic, that sounds like a good offer. You should take him up on that! The STS is not a bad casting rod either. Maybe you can talk him out of one of those for yourself! 

Also, I'm about an 1hr SW of you as the crow flies (thru the back roads towards tarpon waters ). You can swing buy and I can spend some time helping you transition from an 8wt to a 11/12wt and help you with the do's and don'ts.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I own a 12w nrx pro1 which seems fine to me. I wouldnt get a BVK because I've broken multiple.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> I own a 12w nrx pro1 which seems fine to me. I wouldnt get a BVK because I've broken multiple.


K3, with all due respect, you are use to fast rods.... He's use to rods that are more of a progressive action in the tip. So it wouldn't be a a good transition rod for him.

Also, you've broken lighter BVK's I'm sure. Wacking them with a shooting clouser is the best way to start the breaking process on those lighter rods. But the heavier BVK's in 9wt and up are a different animal (thicker walled). They are stouter and would be tough to break a 12wt unless you high stick a fish at the boat (biggest mistake I see with people breaking any rod on a good poon). But still, not the rod for him (too fast and stiff for this guy).

Ted Haas


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> K3, with all due respect, you are use to fast rods.... He's use to rods that are more of a progressive action in the tip. So it wouldn't be a a good transition rod for him.
> They are stouter and would be tough to break a 12wt unless you high stick a fish at the boat (biggest mistake I see with people breaking any rod on a good poon). But still, not the rod for him (too fast and stiff for this guy).
> 
> Ted Haas


I broke 2 12W BVK's. First broke day of purchase brand new out of the box. I assumed it must have been hit in shipping. Got the next one. Day one on the water snapped on line lift not even a fish. I've had other terrible experiences with the 10W and 8W. It is by far the worst flyrod ever made in terms of durability. Casts nice though.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm still rocking the regular old Loomis cross current in 12 I scored on ebay for 300$ for the big beach fish...otherwise I'm mostly throwing my old trusty Orvis t3 in 10wt tip flex...I Like the 12 for the lifting factor as I've had some poons work me over on my 10 off the beach in 18ft of water...Set up the 12wt CC with a 3-tand 120...I can lean on some big bitches with that set up off the beach...keep you eye on ebay there was a few entire 11 and 12wt set ups on there for a good price not long ago..


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

If any one is interested there is a Hardy Proaxis 11wt on Craigslist in Englewood Florida. I agree with the post that says buy used to start with, until you know how much you will use it.

I was in the market for a 11-12wt couple of years ago for a big shark rod. I ended up with an old 12 wt Penn, cast great, real cannon, of course it weights about as much as a real cannon too. I bought it used, for $40, I looked at several new rods, Hardy, TFO TiCR, Sage Salt and was about to buy one when I found the Penn. I figured what the heck for $40 bucks, if my son, which can break a real cannon, broke it no biggy. After casting it, I love it. I wouldn't want to throw it all day but, the for the type of fishing we use it for, it's perfect. We are sight fishing, not blind casting. The rod is either in your hand ready to cast or laying on the deck of the boat. We've caught a couple of 70-100 pound bull sharks on it. Again we generally use a 8-10wt for blind casting on the flats or in the surf, when we see a big dark shadow we pick it and cast it to the fish. It might only get cast 4-5 times in a day. It's a target specific rod but works awesome. Especially, for the money.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

if you like slightly slower action look at the TFO Bluewater, i have this rod in 10(bluewater baby) and 12wt( bluewater). 

I do not like most fast action rods so these are a great fit. I do not think you will find another tfo rod with this amount of lifting power as to how the blank is designed.

To me though all the rods suggestions are just that since everyone has a different view of what rods suit their casting style, and then you add a different line to a rod and you can make or break how it casts in your hand. 

Go take some guys offers and cast a few different setups.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Riverrambler said:


> I was in the market for a 11-12wt couple of years ago for a big shark rod. We've caught a couple of 70-100 pound bull sharks on it. Again we generally use a 8-10wt for blind casting on the flats or in the surf, when we see a big dark shadow we pick it and cast it to the fish. .


I don't mean to derail but, what kind of flies are you able to catch sharks on.. My last outing in the keys was very slow for target species.. We could of had a great time if I had something a shark would eat, or better yet a Barracuda. We found a flat that was full of 2' long cudas that would of at least provide some entertainment on a slow day!


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

For sharks it's gotta to be big and bright. I throw a big red and yellow musky fly or a GT pin fish pattern fly. Son caught, well hooked and got to the boat twice, a big bull on a chartreuse and white clouser minnow. Few Barracuda I've caught were on a needle fish fly.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

sotilloa1078 said:


> As a first rod I would say Cross Current Pro 1. In an 11 or 12 wt. Won't break the bank and is a work horse. If you have the coin the RL Winston Boron III Plus is an absolute dream to cast. It's a 4 piece but it performs great and won't break (trust me I tried) lines..... I'm partial to Cortland, clean beach water I would say liquid crystal. Good alternative is the 9' clear sink tip which I great for getting the fly a little lower and "into the zone better"
> 
> Alonzo.


Good to see another Winston fan on here. Our good pal Backwater rags on me for running with those "freshwater rods".


----------



## IdontknowwhatImdoing (May 20, 2016)

I have seen a few hardy proaxis 11wts for sale at a decent price recently. Would that be a good rod for beach tarpon in boca grande or do I really need a 12wt to help punch it through in windy days?


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Ive cast 60' in pretty strong wind with my 9 weight. I doubt highly that wind would be the primary reason to go 12 over 11.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I use both an 11 and 12 made by my friend Rick Redd in Tampa. The rods he made for me are mudhole blanks, with the 11 being a 1 piece and the 12 being a 3 piece. Have Rick make you a rod you won't be disappointed.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Zone said:


> Good to see another Winston fan on here. Our good pal Backwater rags on me for running with those "freshwater rods".


I have 5 of those "freshwater rods" they are nice casting smooth rods. I along with a couple of other guides have discussed some changes for future models we'll see if they listen! But, one day while Tarpon fishing, I had my buddly pull on a fish as hard as he could and we couldn't break the rod. Yes we tried.... a lot! Great rods. 


View attachment 5871


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I have 5 of those "freshwater rods" they are nice casting smooth rods. I along with a couple of other guides have discussed some changes for future models we'll see if they listen! But, one day while Tarpon fishing, I had my buddly pull on a fish as hard as he could and we couldn't break the rod. Yes we tried.... a lot! Great rods.



I have 5 as well, looking to add a 3wt for my trip West this summer. My only use for my big sticks has been offshore where finesse isn't a priority, so I have no educated complaints other than the reel seats are a tight squeeze for the larger reel feet of my old Fin Nors.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

tailwalk said:


> Ive cast 60' in pretty strong wind with my 9 weight. I doubt highly that wind would be the primary reason to go 12 over 11.


Exactly we are talking 2-4" lightweight tarpon bugs here not 12 inch sailfish flies.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a Sage 10wt, 11wt and 12wt. The 11wt is my favorite for larger Tarpon only because it will handle any size fish and won't wear out your casting arm like the 12wt will. I use S/A Master Angler Grand Slam line in most applications. However, in really windy conditions, I will switch to a reel with a shooting head line on it. As far as flies go, just make it brown and get it down.


----------

